# تحليل الماء الى غازين



## رشيد الديزل (6 فبراير 2009)

*تحليل الماء الى غازين* 
عملية تشغيل محركات السيارات و محركات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالماء تعتمد على خاصية التحلل الكهربائي للماء الى غازين , غاز الهيدروجين و هو أخف غاز في الكون و غاز الأكسجين مع العلم أن
غاز الهيدروجين+غاز الأكسجين+شرارة= طاقة + بخار الماء
*H2+O2=H2O+ Enegie*
*لتحليل الماء الى غازين يكفي الحصول على علبة محكمة الاغلاق نضع فيها صفائح ستانلس ستيل أو صفائح من المعدن المستخدم في صناعة خزانات المياه حتى لا تتعرض للصدأ نغمرها بالماء المضاف اليه قليل من ملح الطعام لزيادة ناقليته للكهرباء ثم نأخذ غطاء العلبة و نضع فيه ثلاثة ثقوب اثنين لاخراج القطب الموجب و السالب و الثالث الموجود في وسط غطاء العلبة أنبوب لخروج الغازين الناتجين عن التحليل الكهربائي





**

أهم شيء في هذه العملية هو عدم تلامس الصفائح التي يجتازها القطب الموجب مع الصفائح التي يجتازها القطب السالب
ويجب على الاخوة الانتباه هذه ليست الطريقة الوحيدة لصناعة الخلية الكهربائية التي تنتج غاز الهيدروجين و الأكسجين و لكن المبدأ هو دائما نفسه يمكن أن يختلف شكل العلبة قد تكون دائرية أو مستطيلة و قد تكون الصفائح المعدنية على شكل لولبين غير متلامسين المهم أن العملية كلها تعتمد على التحليل الكهربائي للماء *
*

=======================================



ألمنيوم + هيدروكسيد الصوديوم+ماء= هيدروجين ( وقود ) التفاعل الكيميائي 







الألمنيوم + المحلول المستخدم في صناعة الصابون يعطي غاز الهيدروجين + حرارة كبيرة

مع العلم انه يمكن استخدام حمض الهيدروكلوريك عوض استخدام محلول صناعة الصابون
الاسم التجاري المتداول لحمض الهيدروكلوريك هو روح الملح و يستخدم في عمليات التنظيف ( تنظيف المراحيض و القنوات المسدودة.........) و هو متوفر بكثرة 
Hcl = esprit de sel
( acide hydroclorique)
6HCl + 2Al = 2AlCl3 + 3H2(gas) 

حمض الهيدروكلوريك او ما يسمى روح الملح + الالمنيوم يعطي غاز الهيدروجين 
- غاز الهيدروجين يستخدم كوقود لتشغيل محركات السيارات و محركات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولكن الافضل من ملح الطعام استخدام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم لانه لايحلل الى عناصرة 

اما ملح الطام فسيتحلل وينتج غاز الكلور وهو غير مطلوب كوقود


----------

